
3M to pay $9M after selling defective combat earplugs to US military - smacktoward
https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2018/07/26/company-to-pay-9-million-after-allegedly-selling-defective-combat-earplugs-to-us-military/
======
masonic
(July 2018)

